# Half-life add bot problem & Admin



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I luanched my dedicated server for Half-life 1 steam. And I have a question or two. How do i add a bot, i tried google and found somethings but the commands dident work. Like bot_add. How I get bots on my server? Oh and btw when i luanch my server how I be an admin, and is it a rule that i have to be one?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

If I remember correctly, the command to add bots in the original HLDM was 'addbot x', where x is the number of bots you want to add. I don't know if that's still the command, but it might be.

You're sure you want to run a dedicated server? That means that you can't join the server from the same computer that the server is running on - if you want to run the server and play in it at the same time, you have to run a listen server.

And yes, you will be the 'admin', as you will be the one with access to the servers' console. If you want to add other people to become admins, like many other servers have, you need to install a modification first to allow it...unfortunately, I can't remember what it's called, but any HL server modification site should have it.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

OH and im using steam, so when i luanch a dedicated server i can join it from this machine, i did it. I think its because im using a newer version of half-life.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

no addbot x is not the same command :*(


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Maybe they took out bots in Source... just search google for half life deathmatch source bot, there should be tons of mods that come up that allow you to enable bots.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Well i just heard that you need to download the bots. So i went to botmans bots/fileplanet andi found a bot. But when i was done downloading it said "Do you want to unzip these files to Crorgams/half-life">
i clicked unzip. But i dont know wat to do after that.


----------

